# NJ USAR Task Force - Liberty Park



## JerzEmt (Oct 30, 2007)

Anyone go to the training event?  And what did you think?


----------



## rgnoon (Oct 30, 2007)

We had a crew there, they were generally disappointed. The said that it was overall well-intentioned but planning for areas such as treatment and supplies was lacking. They did however state that the hospital ED they transported to took the drill very seriously and seemed very well prepared. 

I was not there, this is just what was relayed to me by some who went.


----------



## JerzEmt (Oct 31, 2007)

I was speaking with one of the USAR guys, JCMC made a last minute change.  More then a bug in the oil, The person they coordinated with wasn't the one that worked the event with them. Sh*t happens, then you clean up


----------



## rgnoon (Oct 31, 2007)

That makes sense...I haven't yet personally worked with TF-1 as our search areas and specialties don't tend to overlap, but I have heard many good things about them until this drill.  I supposed that it just goes to show that we need to educate as many people as posible that may be involved in these types of responses ahead of time...what a job!


----------



## Tactical Medic (Nov 25, 2007)

rgnoon said:


> That makes sense...I haven't yet personally worked with TF-1 as our search areas and specialties don't tend to overlap, but I have heard many good things about them until this drill.  I supposed that it just goes to show that we need to educate as many people as posible that may be involved in these types of responses ahead of time...what a job!



The best kind of drills are the ones that have an unforeseen problem pop up, this is where the "Adapt and overcome" mentally works, as long as the mission is completed then its a success.  If $Hi+ happens and the training is canked then the mission was not completed and the reality is that $Hi+ ALWAYS happens in the real world


----------

